# Banner beim scrollen automatisch verschieben.



## d1ng0d0gt0r (12. Februar 2007)

Hi,

Ich möchte das auf meiner neuen Homapage ein banner perpanent in der unteren linken ecke angezeigt wird, aber unabhängig davon ober der user scrollt! D.h das sich der Banner automatisch wieder in dieser linken unteren Ecke positionieren soll (Mit ca. 20 Pixeln abstand zum linken und unterem Rand des Browsers)!

Mir ist egal ob das javascript ist oder sonst was, ich wusste nur erstmal nicht wohin ich posten soll und dachte das das mit Java-Script am warscheinlichsten zu realisieren lässt!!

Das hier ist der HTML-Code des Banners

<img src="http://www.esl.eu/interface/rankbutton/out.php?c=2177642&l=4522" alt="Rank" width="350" height="31" border="0">

M.f.G d1ng0d0gt0r


----------



## Nino14 (21. März 2007)

Hey,

also ich würds ma mit css probieren.

Ich glaub das is i-was wie

```
<html>
<head>
<style type="text/css">
#div{
    position:absolute;
    right: 20px;
    bottom: 20px;
}

</style>
</head>

<body>
<div id="div"><img src="http://www.esl.eu/interface/rankbutton/out.php?c=2177642&l=4522" alt="Rank" width="350" height="31" border="0"></div>

</body>
</html>
```

falls das nich gehen sollt einfach ma nach layern googeln.

LG Nino


----------



## Maik (10. Mai 2008)

Hi,

der Thread ist jetzt schon ein paar Tage alt, und wurde von mir dementsprechend in den Tiefen des Forums entdeckt, und da hier bislang niemand eine Antwort auf deine Frage parat hatte, ist es mir ein großes Vergnügen, sie heute mit einer leicht tendenziellen Verzögerung nachzureichen ;-)

Mit der CSS-Eigenschaft position:fixed lässt sich ein Element im Viewport fixiert positionieren, sodass es beim Scrollen der Seite seine Position im Fenster beibehält.


```
<img src="..." alt="..." id="banner">
```


```
img#banner {
position:fixed;
left:20px;
bottom:20px;
width:350px;
height:31px;
border:0;
}
```

Für die Vorgängerversionen des aktuellen IE7 wäre ein Workaround erforderlich, da sie diesen Eigenschaftswert nicht unterstützen.

Stu Nicholls hat in der Vergangenheit mit seinem Experiment emulating position fixed for Internet Explorer einen Lösungsansatz für den IE5.x und IE6 entwickelt.


----------

